# Another Worm Question...



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Can you and would you (for all those who have been doing this a while) give Calci Worms (Phoenix Worms; Hermetia Illucens) to a hedgehog??


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I would if I had the guts to buy some. Just feed in moderation.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Alrighty


----------

